# Hocus Pocus Shirt - available until midnight 9/13/15



## Kardec251985 (Jul 25, 2012)

Just bought it! I absolutely love this movie and I buy from Fright Rags pretty frequently, so it was a no-brainer purchase. Heads up to anyone who might be interested in purchasing, it is going to sell out FAST so there won't be much time to sit and think about whether to buy or not. Here's the image:






. Site: http://www.fright-rags.com/witches-of-salem-midnight-madness-girls-presale-1766.html


----------



## spookydave (May 14, 2014)

Sweet!! Got two!!


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

I am DYING to have this shirt. So, if anyone is willing to sell me one of theirs (preferably a woman's size medium in black), I'll take it.


----------



## Jaraxus (Aug 27, 2015)

Okay I don't have one you can buy, however today September 10th,2016, they have a new one day only shirt featuring Roseanne and the rest of the Connors showing off their love of Halloween from the show.


----------



## Jaraxus (Aug 27, 2015)

Ohhhhhh!!! Miss Halloween! I rechecked my emails and on September 24th Fright-Rags is doing a new midnight madness Hocus Pocus shirt that will only be available for 24 hours! Just like todays Roseanne shirt and last years HP shirt.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks Jaraxus! I just set an alarm on my phone so I can get a hocus pocus shirt!


----------



## miss_halloween (Jun 9, 2016)

Jaraxus said:


> Ohhhhhh!!! Miss Halloween! I rechecked my emails and on September 24th Fright-Rags is doing a new midnight madness Hocus Pocus shirt that will only be available for 24 hours! Just like todays Roseanne shirt and last years HP shirt.


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! <3


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Jaraxus, my Hocus Pocus shirt arrived today and I love it! I would never have known about it if it weren't for you. Thank you so much!


----------

